# Foam rollers, do any of you use them?



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi

Do any of you guys use foam rollers!?

Like i would love to get a massage every week ideally to help my achy muscles but i just can't afford it .

Is using foam rollers a good alternative ? And can you recommend a good roller?

Thanks


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Not used one but i head they are very good....i know Anth Bailes who recently turned pro swears by them.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

wicked bit of kit...painful as **** but worth the £14 i paid for it


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

dap33 said:


> wicked bit of kit...painful as **** but worth the £14 i paid for it


x2


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Have a look at rumble roller.


----------



## harry789 (Apr 20, 2010)

I picked up one of these yesterday as my hamstrings always get really tight after a leg session or long cardio session. It was painful at first but really helped loosen up my legs and this morning they felt alot more supple. I checked out a few youtube vids on how to use the roller correctly and it didnt take long to pick up the technique.

Here is the one I picked up

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trigger-Point-Therapy-Roller-Black/dp/B003HSDX92


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone use a foam roller for pip on say quads for instance?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i use a foam roller, chets and shoulders get so tight its a struggle to get bar on my back for squats but using this has improved it dramatically.

Doing the quads and IT band is a killer though and makes me cry like a big girl.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Certified foam roller trainer here, done the course recently. SMRT-core £200 for an 8 hour course

Awesome few hours, showed us the movements but also some core workouts too, but you can get all the info on YouTube and there's an app for the android and iPhone users called Foam Roller Techniques. Fantastic bit of kit, really good for hamstrings and tight lower back muscles too. I use mine about 4 times a week. Just bear in mind if anyone does get one and when using it you get pins and needles, might wanna stop as youl be rolling over a nerve..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I used one of the gym's ones the other week. Was like magic rolling it up and down my back. Could have had a kip on the gym floor afterwards.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Doing the quads and IT band is a killer though and makes me cry like a big girl.


IT band is hell isn't it!! But the real pain is down the Peroneus for those with shin splints, hurts like a mofo!!


----------



## Jaymehh (Jul 16, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> Hi
> 
> Do any of you guys use foam rollers!?
> 
> ...


Supposed to be the next best thing to a massage or so im told... Cant really grumble though my Girlfriend is a massage therapist so sort of got it easy


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I would also like some recommendations for a foam roller, there are so many kinds out there - any suggestions?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

If your gym has one of those vibrating plates you can use them to loosen things up quite effectively.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Excellent investment, every trainer should get one 

I've got a Rumble Roller










One word - OUCH


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I would also like some recommendations for a foam roller, there are so many kinds out there - any suggestions?


As always, depends on your budget 

Take your pick really: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=foam+roller . You'll find that with the cheaper ones, over time they will lose their shape and you'll need to buy another. Black ones are usually firmer than the white ones.

If you have an unlimited budget, go for a rumble roller.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

agreed started using one last year mainly for my calves and helped so much!! definatly recommend especially for people like me who are little bitches when it comes to massages


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Seen alot of the gym regulars using these, seems to be the the in thing but alot of guys swear by em.

Always looks like your coming back from the swimming baths when carrying em around tho :laugh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I would also like some recommendations for a foam roller, there are so many kinds out there - any suggestions?


The grid foam rollers are the only ones out just now that offer about 5 different massage textures (surface types) , plus they are smaller and can be taken with you to the gym etc, only £40 too


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> As always, depends on your budget
> 
> Take your pick really: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=foam+roller . You'll find that with the cheaper ones, over time they will lose their shape and you'll need to buy another. Black ones are usually firmer than the white ones.
> 
> If you have an unlimited budget, go for a rumble roller.


I WISH! haha, Ill see what I can muster on payday - cheers


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I WISH! haha, Ill see what I can muster on payday - cheers


You can also hit trigger points with a tennis ball (or similar) - it works especially well on the glutes, and by works, I mean hurts :lol: Worth buying one alongside the foam roller


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> You can also hit trigger points with a tennis ball (or similar) - it works especially well on the glutes, and by works, I mean hurts :lol: Worth buying one alongside the foam roller


just used the roller and now you have said that i just spotted a tennis ball on front of me....good for the hard to get points!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> just used the roller and now you have said that i just spotted a tennis ball on front of me....good for the hard to get points!


Well, while you're equipped - do this....:

Scroll down the page to "Joe's Agile 8" http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_08-10-03.html

All you need is a foam roller, tennis ball, and your good self.

Many neglect lower body flexibility/mobility, Joe's Agile 8 will sort that!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rumble roller - jeez that looks painful. I just have the smooth roller and thats agony on outer quads but feel great after!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

A tennis ball is great for the rhomboids. 

I bought a foam roller from myprotein just over a year ago. It's an integral part of my kit and I couldn't survive without it - especially on back day.

But saying that, if you can get a sports massage - even if it's only one every few months - then go for it. TBH, even though I really, really rate foam rolling, it's not a patch on a decent massage.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Well, while you're equipped - do this....:
> 
> Scroll down the page to "Joe's Agile 8" http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_08-10-03.html
> 
> ...


just done something very similar but going to add the ones now that i didnt do!! thankyou


----------

